
An FBI Error Opens a Window into Government Demands for Private Info - kafkaesq
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/an-fbi-error-opens-a-window-into-government-demands-for-private-info/
======
sctb
Related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13083180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13083180)

